# Stocking Suggestions (again)



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi all,
I know I already asked about cycling but I'm not loving the look of some of the fish on it and times change. So at the moment I have a 38 gallon semi planted tank with 4 long fin leopard danios- 1 orange glofish ( they school together)- 1 rubber-lip pl*co- and 5 Emerald Cory Catfish. I dont know the exact hardness but its pretty high. My PH is about 7.4. The temp. stays at 75. Any suggestions?
Thanks!:-D


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi again
I just thought I would mention that i'm leaving on a trip tomorrow till thursday so I might not be able to reply till then, but if you have an answer to my question don't hesitate to reply.
Thanks!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

If you have pretty hard water, you should look at the livebearers. Guppies (Poecilia reticulata), swordtails (Xiphophorus hellerii), endlers livebearer (_Poecilia wingei_), or platies (Xiphophorus maculatus) would be good choices. If you want them to reproduce, then get 2 females for every male. If you don't want babies make sure you only get males. Of all those fish, swordtails and endlers are my favorites. The koi-colored swordtails are just gorgeous!


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> If you have pretty hard water, you should look at the livebearers. Guppies (Poecilia reticulata), swordtails (Xiphophorus hellerii), endlers livebearer (_Poecilia wingei_), or platies (Xiphophorus maculatus) would be good choices. If you want them to reproduce, then get 2 females for every male. If you don't want babies make sure you only get males. Of all those fish, swordtails and endlers are my favorites. The koi-colored swordtails are just gorgeous!


Ok thanks I like the Swordtails and the Platies. Anyone else have any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry about the double post. I came back to find my rubberlip dead so now I'm down to 5 danios and 5 corys. I don't know if this changes any suggestions you might have. Also I forgot to mention earlier we add water softener so the water is not as hard as i thought its probably somewhere in the middle.
Thanks!


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Could I do 3 swordtails ( 1 male 2 females) 5 platies and maybe some Endlers if I can find them? Are mollies a possibility? I rather like the Dalmatian Mollies.


Thanks!:-D


----------



## Irishstar30 (Oct 30, 2012)

Not sure how well established your tank is but keep in mind that Cory's and Pleco's are basically scavenger/bottom feeder fish. You would have to supplement their food as there may not be enough of an established food base to maintain these guys. With a 38 Gallon community tank you have MANY options. Your best bet is go to a reputable LFS and discuss what you have and ideas for your tank. Based on the fish you have some that would be fine would be Skirt Tetras, Platies, Mollies, Neons (should be okay), some Gouramis (can be nippers), Other Danios, Guppies...etc.


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok thanks
I guess you missed my earlier post my pleco died while I was away. My tank has been set up and running for about 4 months and is planted. I think I would like to have
1-3 Swordtails
3-5 Platies
1-3 Mollies
And my current stock
Anything else?


Also do you think shrimp could be a possibility or would the be devoured by hungry fish?
Thanks


----------



## Aoibhell (Jul 27, 2012)

I have at least 6 ghosts & cherry shrimp living happily in my 30G w/ long fin danios, platys, and sailfin dalmation mollies. There's also a batik loach in there, and an ADF. All are doing very well.

Just an fyi about mollies... some of them get big.. like 4-6 inches. Also, they (and platys) mate like CRAZY... so if you don't want to breed them, try to stick to 1 gender (as pp already mentioned).


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

I keep platies with Harlequin Rasbora, which are a really nice schooling fish. 

With a 38 Gallon tank you could have some Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish. Those are beautiful, peaceful, hardy, and school together nicely. 

If you want to try another pleco, bristlenose plecos are great and are appropriate for that size tank. 

Have fun with your new tank! Looking forward to seeing some pics as the stocking progresses.


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help! I don't think I'm going to get mollies anymore but il probably get some platies and red cherry shrimp. I don't really know what else to get maybe a colorful schooling fish. i think I want to stay away from rainbows because they are prone to fish tb but any other suggestions are more than welcome. I will try and post some pics tomorrow.
Thanks


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Will my emerald cory cats eat RCS or will they leave them alone? Or if I got some good carpeting plants would that give them somewhere to hide so they don't get eaten?
Thanks


----------



## Aoibhell (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't think the corys will bother unless the shrimp are babies. My shrimp love to hang out in Cabomba plants.


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

So will the catfish eat the baby shrimp or will some of them survive? Hopefully tommarow I will have time to get some platies ,swordtails or shrimp:-D


----------



## Aoibhell (Jul 27, 2012)

Honestly, I don't know a fish who wouldn't take a swipe at any shrimp small enough to fit in their mouth but luckily for shrimp, they are quick and pretty good at hiding. I wouldn't test the theory, though.


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

So you think I should skip the shrimp? Or should I try them?


----------



## Aoibhell (Jul 27, 2012)

My cherry shrimp are hanging just fine with my danios, platys, and mollies. I just meant that I wouldn't take a chance with baby shrimp.


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Aoibhell said:


> My cherry shrimp are hanging just fine with my danios, platys, and mollies. I just meant that I wouldn't take a chance with baby shrimp.


Cool I really like the look of cherry shrimp. How do your mollies do without any salt in the water?


----------



## Aoibhell (Jul 27, 2012)

They seem to be doing really well. I remember reading somewhere that hard water sort of makes up for not having brackish water. I don't know if that's true or not, but it seems to be, if I'm going by my molly tank.


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

hmm maybe I will get mollies then. DO you know of any colorful schooling fish that will do well in my aquarium?
Thanks


----------



## Aoibhell (Jul 27, 2012)

I hear glassfish like hard water. Not very colorful, but beautiful just the same.


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

The glassfish are quite beautiful but Im looking for something with lots of color because right now my tank looks rather boring. I think as of right now my stocking is
5 danios
5 emerald catfish
3 swordtails
5 platies
Some cherry shrimp

Is that overstocked? If not what else would work? I don't really want guppies maybe some endlers. I really don't know. Any suggestions are welcome.
Thanks!


----------



## Aoibhell (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd say that's too many fish for a 38G. Also, be prepared for lots of breeding & interbreeding. Check out AqAdvisor.com It's not an exact science, but is helpful in figuring out compatibility & basic stocking. 


You can get a lot of color from your Platys. I have a couple of Sunset Wags and they are beautiful.


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok so according to AqAddvisor if i get 
5 danios
5 emerald cories
3 platies
3 Swordtails 
and 5 shrimp I'm 92% stocked so I think Il get more shrimp or something with a very small bioload


----------

